# Our first attempt at good pics



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So i had my DD do the pictures while i held the goat. I kept having to remind DD to set down lol. Then trying to work with goats that never were setup before err. I realized i forgot front shot. So what do you guys think? If there good could you tell me about there confirmation and what there lacking or what good looking. Im wanting to buy a good buck next yr.
Up First Ocean she is 7 months old

Could not get her to be still. I was not choking her though it looked like it.

DD Moved on this one


Next up Gala She was alittle more understanding and worked with us lol


Wish i could have bigger pics but this is it. Ive got 4 more does i need to try again on. So what do you guys think?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I really can't tell by the way they are struggling, and it may help to have the camera at their level, not from above. :thumb:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks i keep telling Robin to set down. But she kept standing up. And i was not watching her to closely as i was trying to figure out how to make the goats pose and hold still lol. I plan to try again today. Im determand to get good pics to put on my website.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really is hard to get good pictures. I have a friend come over and help me who is really good at getting goat pictures.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SO hard. Pain in the butt if you ask me. I'm still not completely content with any of mine.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

um. Hi. 

I'm the new kid on the block here, but I am also a professional photographer.

If you would like, I might could help you with things like getting the best lighting, your angle, and getting a sharper focus, as well as a few tricks on getting critters to stand still for a second (maybe even two seconds, lol).

I'll check back by later, so let me know if your interested.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A good way to get good goatie photos...a decent camera...get the goat on level ground...stand in a position where you are centered with the goat...make sure the goat is squared...make sure the lighting is good, you want the sun behind you when taking the photo if possible...and don't zoom in too much where you cut parts of the goat out of the photo. It takes practice and at least one helper to hold the goat. Look at other breeders websites and their photos...kind of get an eye for how a nice goat photo should look. The more you try, the better you will get. If I were closer i'd totally come help you!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

As for set up... I had a 4H-er come show me how to set my girls up and then I could focus on how they looked and snap the picture.
She did better than I ever did and I also got to watch and learn instead of struggling with my unruly goats


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Im using my phone plan to buy a good camera next yr. Ive been super busy so im hoping to try again
soon lol. But maybe it would be best to wait tell i get my camera


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I feel your pain! Every time I pull out the big camera and try to stack em up... It's the never ending struggle... Now run through the pasture with a bucket of alfalfa pellets and I will have 8 does at perfect attention! But of course no camera:laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Shellshocker66 said:


> I feel your pain! Every time I pull out the big camera and try to stack em up... It's the never ending struggle... Now run through the pasture with a bucket of alfalfa pellets and I will have 8 does at perfect attention! But of course no camera:laugh:


I have the opposite problem. Pull out a camera all I can get a picture of is a dozen goatie noses being shoved up to it. I even have one picture taken right at the moment someone decided to lick the lens.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Please Redtailgal, any advice is surely appreciated!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

Lighting: try to take your pics with the lighting NOT directly in front of you or directly behind you. Try to angle your self so that light is coming in at an angle to your subject (in this case the goat). I like for the light to be coming in just past my shoulder and sort of crossing in front of me. Having the light directly in front of you causes your picture to be over explosed, and having it come in behind you causes too many shadows and "blown out" highlights (where the lighter portions of the picture are too brightly colored and therefor lose detail)

Angle: try to get your eyes (and therefore your lens) level with the topline of your goat. This is the best angle to use to give the people seeing your photos the best idea of the overall size of the animal.

Settings: for those of you who are using point and shoots (and some DSLR), instead of using the "normal" or "regular" preset, try taking your goatie shots on the "action" preset. It's normally the one with the little running man. The higher shutter speed should give you a sharper image.

Those of you that use the manual settings on a DSLR camera, try lowering your F-stop (you have to adjust your shutter speed to compensate for the change in the F stop, metering is a good way to do this). Lowering your F stop will effectively blur the background while leaving the goat in focus (once the settings are right). This will give you a more professional and formal looking picture that draws the eye directly to the goat with no distractions in the rest of the picture. It will highlight your goat.

Postitioning the goat: dont be afraid to use a little feed to peak their interest and keep them from bracing so much. Give them a bite from your hand, make a fist, let them smell your fist, then back your hand up. They should look at the hand, allowing you to position their head (maybe even other parts) without them tensing.

Some critters will naturally stand more natural if place on a slope. This isnt a big deal. You can take the shot with your camera angled to match the slope of the ground and it will appear that they are standing on flat ground.

And be paitent with your goaties. They are not professional models (ok well, mine are used to the camera, lol) Take them to where you want to take the pics, give them a minute to "Chill" and just watch........they may just strike a pose for you without even realizing it.

If anyone has a specific question or problem, please dont hesitate to ask. I love to help.......and helping/teaching others is the best way for me to learn and keep my own skills sharp. You'll be doing me a favor by asking.

edited to add the last sentence


----------

